# Emerge --update world will ca. 20 Pakete die unstable sind

## alex00

Hi,

habe mehr eine Frage als ein Problem. Habe KDE 4.2 am laufen und gestern habe ich ein 

"emerge --update world" gemacht und

da wollte er dass ich sämtliche Pakete die mit dem X-Server zusammenhängen (ca. 20 Stück) als "unstable" markiert, denn ein KDE 4.2 Paket hat das jetzt plötzlich als Abhängigkeit. Ist das bei Euch auch. Warum das plötzlich -- hat hier jemand Infos?

----------

## Finswimmer

emerge --tree gibt dir den Schuldigen.

Ich synce gerade, mal schauen.

Tobi

----------

## alex00

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> emerge --tree gibt dir den Schuldigen.
> 
> Ich synce gerade, mal schauen.
> 
> Tobi

 

Ich bin gespannt...es läuft alles super, aber ungewöhnlich, dass sich da soviel geändert hat. Sag mir bescheid was bei dir rauskommt.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *alex00 wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   emerge --tree gibt dir den Schuldigen.
> 
> Ich synce gerade, mal schauen.
> 
> Tobi 
> ...

 

Hmm. Ich kann das nicht nachvollziehen. Was für ein Paket will denn X updaten? Und auf welche Version?

Tobi

----------

## alex00

Also er will den x-server und ca. 20 weiter Pakete updaten (von stable auf unstable). War irgendwie vonVersion 1.3 auf 1.5...bin aber derzeit nicht am rechner. Hast du x-server stable oder unstable? Welche KDE Version?

----------

## deranonyme

 *alex00 wrote:*   

> Also er will den x-server und ca. 20 weiter Pakete updaten (von stable auf unstable). War irgendwie vonVersion 1.3 auf 1.5...bin aber derzeit nicht am rechner. Hast du x-server stable oder unstable? Welche KDE Version?

 

Die kdelibs sollten das wollen, mal aus der Hüfte geschossen. Die verlangen eine unstable version des X-Servers. Aber nagel mich bitte nicht fest ob 4.2.0 oder 4.2.1.

hth Frank

----------

## schachti

Gib doch einfach mal die Ausgabe von emerge -Dupvt world an.

----------

